

Euro ministers ditch plan to ban roaming charges - juanriaza
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/05/eu_plan_to_ban_roaming_charges_dropped_youll_just_have_to_pay_that_whopping_great_bill_after_your_hols/

======
Joona
Why?! According to Wikipedia[1] there's been a transitional period since 2012
(for data transfer). I can not see any downsides to banning roaming charges
(within EU).

[1]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_roaming_regulati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_roaming_regulations#Prices)

